# ouch



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.sherdog.com/viewpics.cfm?pic=/pictures/ufc40/ufc40_09_35.jpg


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2002)

I'd heard about this from someone who had seen the fight but yeah that's ugly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2002)

OUCH!!!!

Maybe its about time to make the call Ken....you know which one....."Hi Vince?  Its me, Ken.  Yeah, I just got my *** kicked big time...Eyes swollen shut, got a couple of huge gashes, busted lip, and a hell of a knot on my jaw...  Anyways, I was wondering if that job offer was still open?  Yeah, after what I just went thru, I got no problems being the next Mick Foley...it'll hurt less.  Thanks Vince, See ya Monday."


:rofl:


----------



## ace (Nov 28, 2002)

He Will Fight again.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 28, 2002)

Holy crap, he looks like he went through a meat grinder, and afterwards someone took a baseball bat to him  

I've heard the phrase "No Pain, No Gain", but if this is the result I may have to ponder that thought for a while...


----------



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

lol I guarntee he is hurt less then he would be in the WWE lol.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 18, 2002)

His face looks like a bashed crab!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

lol you make it sound so taste  lol


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 19, 2002)

i like to add vinegar to my blue manner crabs and maybe lemon juice, but I wouldn't if I was Ken, it would sting too much with all those abrasions and lumps.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

Lol poor Ken he took a beating, I am glad he and his cornor decided to stop it he was taking a lumping you could just see the defeat in his eyes after the first round.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 19, 2002)

No matter what anyone says Ken's got guts for stepping in with a young gun like Tito.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

lol Ken has guts in my book for stepping in there with anyone.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

What _was_ the age difference?


----------



## tarabos (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What was the age difference? *



don't think it was so much the age difference as it was the training regime of each fighter. tito trained his *** off for that fight...not that ken didn't, but he was still training with just the lion's den fighters...no one to really push him to his limit and beyond.

add in the fact that ken dropped a lot of weight, weight that was most likely muscle, not fat. so if it was muscle, it means less strength for ken, which is what always gave him his advantage and made him seem like he was a better grappler than he was. the weight loss really took its toll on him, he looked tired before the fight.

much respect to both fighters...tito really earned my respect with that fight. his stand up was so improved, i was really both shocked and impressed.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *lol I guarntee he is hurt less then he would be in the WWE lol. *



you're probably right there...those bodies take some abuse in the WWE.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *http://www.sherdog.com/viewpics.cfm?pic=/pictures/ufc40/ufc40_09_35.jpg *



I hope the money was worth it!


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *http://www.sherdog.com/viewpics.cfm?pic=/pictures/ufc40/ufc40_09_35.jpg *



Kens got heart but i think he would have copped that beating at 205 or 230.    He did deserve that beating though. Those side burns are a disgrace.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## tarabos (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> * He did deserve that beating though. Those side burns are a disgrace.
> *



heh...they don't call him glamrock for nothin'


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> *Kens got heart but i think he would have copped that beating at 205 or 230.    He did deserve that beating though. Those side burns are a disgrace.
> Cheers
> Sammy *



HEY MISTER, back off! Don't be goofing on those cheesy *"Elvis wannabe"* style sideburns...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Ya you can tell he was worried about the weight because he came in four pounds under.  I think the age and the wear and tear on the bodies did play a big role in the fight though.


----------

